
Ask HN: Instagram hashtags down/seriously delayed? - q-base
It might be only me, but it seems as though all hashtags are 4-5 hours &quot;delayed&quot;. I do photography and if I see some of the popular hashtags as for instance #500px the most recent one is from 4-5 hours ago. All hashtags I look at seem to have this, which surely can&#x27;t be right. Is it only me seeing this?
======
laex
Glad someone posted about this. I feel the same. Feels very weird for your
insta post to not have a single like.

~~~
q-base
Then it is not only me having the issue at least. But yeah I think your posts
only reaches your followers, not people based on hashtags.

